
GUN – A Decentralized Mutable and Immutable Graph Database, New Version and Docs - marknadal
https://github.com/amark/gun
======
marknadal
It has been a long time since we were last in HackerNews, so I wanted to share
some updates. :)

SEA, our security, encryption, and authorization library, is almost out of
beta. It is being run in production on the P2P Reddit alternative, notabug.io
which has pushed a terabyte of traffic in a day on the decentralized network.

We are aggressively anti pay-to-play blockchain. Using dApps built on GUN
doesn't require buying any crypto coins or gas. We think this is a major
feature and important to continue fighting for as an Open Source and free
tool.

One of __the most important differences __that has arisen over the years is
this:

GUN supports in-place mutable updates in a fully cryptographically secure
decentralized network.

Is anybody aware of other tools that do this?

This is a reason why you should be actively watching GUN. In order for P2P
systems to hit scale, having an index that is able to update keeps performance
equivalent to existing centralized systems possible. This isn't possible with
append-only/etc. decentralized tools.

Finally but not last. Internet Archive and D.Tube also run GUN in production
for several months now.

Happy to answer any questions!

